# Roundel Magazine Chief Photographer, Klaus Schnitzer slide show - Thursday, Oct. 16



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

If there's one New Jersey BMWCCA monthly meeting at the Deutscher Club in Clark, NJ that must not be missed, this is it! Klaus Schnitzer's slide shows are famous. As the chief photographer for Roundel Magazine, Klause has a fantastic job and his slide shows are a combination of his best works and a look behind the scenes to see what it took to set up the shot. There's a great, and sometimes harrowing, story behind each one. He's a wonderful public speaker and you'll want to get to the Deutscher Club a bit early to get a good seat.

The meeting starts at 8:30 PM. I'll be organizing a dinner at the Sun Tavern in Roselle Park at 6:15 PM, prior to the meeting. http://www.suntavern.com/rosellepark/home.htm If you're able to make it, please let me know so I can reserve enough table space. They serve Hacker-Pschorr Weisse beer and the pizza is excellent. Draught German weisse beer is also available at the Deutscher Club.









See: http://www.njbmwcca.org/sched.htm for meeting details and directions to the Deutscher Club.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> If there's one New Jersey BMWCCA monthly meeting at the Deutscher Club in Clark, NJ that must not be missed, this is it! Klaus Schnitzer's slide shows are famous. As the chief photographer for Roundel Magazine, Klause has a fantastic job and his slide shows are a combination of his best works and a look behind the scenes to see what it took to set up the shot. There's a great, and sometimes harrowing, story behind each one. He's a wonderful public speaker and you'll want to get to the Deutscher Club a bit early to get a good seat.
> 
> The meeting starts at 8:30 PM. I'll be organizing a dinner at the Sun Tavern in Roselle Park at 6:15 PM, prior to the meeting. http://www.suntavern.com/rosellepark/home.htm If you're able to make it, please let me know so I can reserve enough table space. They serve Hacker-Pschorr Weisse beer and the pizza is excellent. Draught German weisse beer is also available at the Deutscher Club.
> 
> ...


Well, not sure I can make it but have a :drink: and some : popcorn: on me! 

Chris


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

It was a great slideshow, no? Can you believe that - 99 Roundel Covers - that's more than 8 year's worth! :wow: 

I was fortunate enough to attend the photo shoot he did Andy Maddux' screamin' yellow zonker for Bimmer Magazine. He's pretty clever with how he gets the job done.


I envy him and his side career. Kudos to Klaus! :beerchug:


----------

